# has anyone parked at Dover recently?



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

We parked at Marine Parade, Dover in July - All was well.
However, I've just read an article in MMM where the writer went to stay there, but because of a change in By-Laws he went and looked for a camp site instead.
Has anyone parked-up on the seafront in recent weeks?
We've got an early Ferry next Wednesday morning so it would have been ideal.

Bob


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We were there in October and parked up along with others.

What is the bye law stating?

will be parking there again in April and July.


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Asgard,
Well, that's encouraging.
The article didn't state what the by-law was about. He just said he saw the sign and then decided to find a camp site in Ashford?!

bob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's a shame if the situation has changed.

I've had a bit of a search, and can't find anything that changes the parking policy. Maybe it's been changed to 'you can park for up to 24 hours, but you can't park overnight' status? (Yes, I have seen this :roll: )

I think all of our crossings in 2007 (booked so far) are daytime crossings, although we did park up there last summer for a 5 am crossing.

Gerald


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

As I have posted elsewhere on this site, for £2 one can park in the Old Dover Park and Ride in Canterbury. Take the turning to the Park and Ride approximately 2.5 miles from the junction to Canterbury on the A2 from London. There is a water supply and a dumping station available. The journey to Dover docks straight down the A2 will take under half an hour from here.

The one thing to remember is that the barrier to get into the site closes an hour after the last park and ride bus has left for Canterbury, currently I understand it closes at 8.30 pm. One can exit the site at anytime with a validated ticket that is done at a machine on the wall of the waiting room. 

Personally I would prefer to stay in the relative safety of this site than on the seafront at Dover.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Dover Parking*

As for safety, I would prefer to stay on Dover front as the police patrol the front all night, I have parked there 5 - 6 times and the police slowly drive along about every 45 / 55 mins all night, and if they see anyone on the beach the police will move them on,


----------

